# Best experimental writers



## AV1611 (Nov 1, 2007)

Who are the best experimental writers and what have they written?


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Nov 1, 2007)

Jeremiah Burroughs - everything he has done.

John Owen - vol. 6 and 7

Archibald Alexander - Thoughts on Religious Experience and sermons etc.

JW Alexander - sermons in various books.


----------



## mvdm (Nov 1, 2007)

Jonathan Edwards, most especially "Religious Affections". Much his work can found here:

Works of Jonathan Edwards, Volume One | Christian Classics Ethereal Library


----------



## Mayflower (Nov 1, 2007)

AV1611 said:


> Who are the best experimental writers and what have they written?



J.C. Philpot - all his sermons
True Gospel Ministries - J C Philpot

William Huntington - all his sermons & letters
True Gospel Ministries - William Huntington

John Warburton - everything
True Gospel Ministries - J Warburton

Octavius Winslow - everything
Octavius Winslow books

Robert Hawker - everything
Table of Contents

John Owen - everything
Works by John Owen | Christian Classics Ethereal Library


----------



## Amazing Grace (Nov 1, 2007)

AV1611 said:


> Who are the best experimental writers and what have they written?



Wasnt Ames the pioneer fo this thought? I have not read much..


----------



## timmopussycat (Nov 1, 2007)

William Bridge: A Lifting Up for the Downcast
John Bunyan: Pilgrims Progress, The Holy War, Prayer.
George Burrowes: Commentary on Song of Solomon.
John Fletcher: Christ Manifested

Lesser known master:
William Williams: The Experience Meeting (Regent College Reprint, Regent Bookstore)


----------



## sotzo (Nov 1, 2007)

I haven't read a Brackel, but am going to soon. Would he be classified as experimental?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 1, 2007)

sotzo said:


> I haven't read a Brackel, but am going to soon. Would he be classified as experimental?



Yes!


----------



## Pergamum (Nov 2, 2007)

The Diary of David Brainerd is earth shaking.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Nov 2, 2007)

Pergamum said:


> The Diary of David Brainerd is earth shaking.






Everyone should read it. Its been 5 years since I've read it.


----------



## AV1611 (Nov 2, 2007)

Anyone read any of Joel Beeke?


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Nov 2, 2007)

AV1611 said:


> Anyone read any of Joel Beeke?




Yes, read his _Puritan Reformed Spirituality_ for a good historical/experimental stuff.

I find some of his non-historical stuff a bit flowery though, but that's just my


----------



## AV1611 (Nov 2, 2007)

I am re-reading Ralph Venning's _The Sinfulness of Sin_


----------



## BertMulder (Nov 2, 2007)

AV1611 said:


> Anyone read any of Joel Beeke?




True, Joel Beeke is experiental. He is also soundly Marrowman and WMO.

I choose to stay well clear of his writings.


----------



## mvdm (Nov 2, 2007)

BertMulder said:


> AV1611 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone read any of Joel Beeke?
> ...



Could you explain/expand on this a bit? I don't know what Marrowman and WMO are either.


----------



## AV1611 (Nov 2, 2007)

mvdm said:


> Marrowman and WMO are either.



Marrowmen were Scottish divines who held to the *w*ell-*m*eant *o*ffer of the gospel.

http://www.freechurchseminary.org/Student Bios/GB1_The Marrow Controversy.pdf


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Nov 2, 2007)

mvdm said:


> BertMulder said:
> 
> 
> > AV1611 said:
> ...



There was a controversy in the Church of Scotland in the early 18th century over the republication of a Puritan book called _The Marrow of Modern Divinity_ by Edward Fisher. The General Assembly however banned it, while the likes of Ebenezer and Ralph Erskine supported it.

Sinclair Ferguson has an excellent series of lectures on The Marrow Controversy for anyone interested.


----------



## JM (Dec 17, 2007)

Is Ferguson for or against the WMO?


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Dec 17, 2007)

The Marrow of Modern Divinity by Edward Fisher (with notes by Thomas Boston) is one of those experimental classics. Read it and enjoy, along with Boston's other writings!


----------



## JM (Dec 17, 2007)

Is Fisher's exposition of the shorter catechism included in this title or is it in another volume?


----------



## CarlosOliveira (Dec 17, 2007)

Puritan Sailor said:


> The Marrow of Modern Divinity by Edward Fisher (with notes by Thomas Boston) is one of those experimental classics. Read it and enjoy, along with Boston's other writings!



 Most surely! I higly recommend all Thomas Boston's writings.

Along with Boston I would include to the list also: Works of John Flavel and Works of Thomas Brooks. They have great experiential stuff!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 17, 2007)

JM said:


> Is Fisher's exposition of the shorter catechism included in this title or is it in another volume?



Edward Fisher wrote _Marrow of Modern Divinity_; James Fisher, along with Ebenezer Erskine, wrote Fisher's Catechism.


----------



## JM (Dec 17, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> JM said:
> 
> 
> > Is Fisher's exposition of the shorter catechism included in this title or is it in another volume?
> ...




 That explains why I couldn't find it!


----------



## caddy (Dec 17, 2007)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> mvdm said:
> 
> 
> > BertMulder said:
> ...


 
I found Beeke's books P.R.S. to be one of the better -- if not best -- books I have read this year!


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 17, 2007)

caddy said:


> Daniel Ritchie said:
> 
> 
> > mvdm said:
> ...



Yes _Puritan Reformed Spirituality_ is an excellent book.


----------

